# Wholy bear!!!



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Ya I seen that, also Ross will be coming out with a new bow sometime soon as well. I forget what it is called but it is supposed to be pretty light weight.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

SWEET :nixon:


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> Ya I seen that, also Ross will be coming out with a new bow sometime soon as well. I forget what it is called but it is supposed to be pretty light weight.


Ross has been out of business for a couple years now.

Did I miss something?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

isaacdahl said:


> Ross has been out of business for a couple years now.
> 
> Did I miss something?


 Well they will be releasing their bows October 1st or at least on their website, it's called the Crave.


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> Ross has been out of business for a couple years now.
> 
> Did I miss something?


the only thing you missed was that ross got bought out by Bowtech


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

The new bear Carnage is out now, and it's FAST, 345 IBO with a 7" brace height and I believe 80% let-off. I bet Mathews is going to come out with a pretty fast single cam this year (faster than the Reezen) since Bear as of right now has the fastest single cam bow on the market, 10fps faster than the Reezen 7.0 which isn't much but it's something.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Go to bear and look at the new traditional bows


----------

